# Are NTs usually polyglots? How many and which languages do you speak?



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Most fellow NTs I’ve encountered IRL are fluent, at the very least, in more than one language. How many and which languages do you speak?

In my case, I speak, with varying degrees of fluency and in no particular order, the following languages:


English
French
Hebrew
Russian
Spanish
What about you?


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Icy Heart said:


> Most fellow NTs I’ve encountered IRL are fluent, at the very least, in more than one language. How many and which languages do you speak?
> 
> In my case, I speak, with varying degrees of fluency and in no particular order, the following languages:
> 
> ...


Fluent in Dutch (native language), English and (brazilian) Portuguese.

I also studied German and French, but never practiced it so not fluent in these languages.

It's funny, I can easily switch between Dutch, English and Portuguese, like in the middle of a sentence without any problems. But when I try German or French, Portuguese constantly tries to interfere.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Studied both American Sign Language and Russian. Wouldn't consider myself fluent in either, but I'm closer to fluency in ASL.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

No. 

I have no interest in learning languages. I've spent the last two years trying to study French (because you have to do a language major for my degree, and I picked French), but I cannot muster up the fucks to give in order to learn it beyond the very basics. I'm now changing degrees just to get away from the compulsory language element.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

If I may speak here, I would like to learn to read Ancient Greek and Sanskrit; the former because it would be an invaluable tool in the pursuit of a career as a classicist and a historian, the latter because it would permit me to gain access to Indian philosophy, certain schools of which are of great significance and haven't been translated into English.

As for spoken language, fuck that. I already speak English well, and I know enough Tamil, Hindustani, and Jamaican Patois to get myself in trouble (i.e. swear words and how to buy weed). Anything more is redundant.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Hm, I tend to learn languages pretty easily and I like it, however it's sometime hard to do it when there's no pressure on me.
So, these are the languages that I speak:

- German (native language)
- English (pretty fluent)
- French (quite okay, still learning a lot)
- Japanese (I really didn't have the motivation to keep up with it properly, so I would definitely have to revise it to be able to talk in japanese)


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Learning languages hasn't come easily to me, but not for lack of interest.

English (native)
German - experienced it to where I started to think in German (some fluency), but I've lacked practice since.
Interests include German dialects like Swiss German and Pennsylvania "Dutch" German.
Mandarin Chinese - attempted in college, but have difficulty with distinguishing the tones related to meaning.
I've considered learning other common languages (Italian, Spanish, French) if I could immerse myself in a language.
I've been interested in Icelandic and Faroese.


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

--English (native)
--Spanish (intermed.)
--Japanese (intermed.)
--Mandarin (beginner)

Eventually, I want to learn any combination of the following: Sign Language, German, French, Arabic, and maybe Cantonese or Vietnamese. Languages are fascinating!


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Peter said:


> Fluent in Dutch (native language), English and (brazilian) Portuguese.
> 
> I also studied German and French, but never practiced it so not fluent in these languages.
> 
> It's funny, I can easily switch between Dutch, English and Portuguese, like in the middle of a sentence without any problems. But when I try German or French, Portuguese constantly tries to interfere.


Netherlands or Belgium?

Op:
I speak Dutch (native),English (c1),French (b2) and understand German partially but cannot speak it.
But tbh here in Belgium you don't have a lot of choice if you want to have something of a carreer.And I have /do the same thing Peter does, swap between languages. Although I must pay attention because more and more I notice English creeping in my day to day language with family up to a point where it starts bothering them. Risks of having an active online presence and working in IT I suppose


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

This seems to be the third for fourth thread on this subject that I've posted in, so things are started to seem redundant. A lot of them have fallen into disuse, but I've been refreshing here and there lately. It also helps that I lived abroad for so many years. 

English
Hebrew
German
Swiss German
French
Italian
Czech/Slovak (They're super close, so I'll include them as one. I can piece together Polish from Czech and Russian, though.)
Japanese
Thai
Russian
Spanish

Cantonese and Mandarin are on the roster for this year and possibly Korean and Vietnamese.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Just English for me. At this moment in my life, I don't really have the time and motivation to pick up other languages since I'm busy throwing all my stress / effort into my pre-med / public relation studies...


----------



## Fantome (Oct 19, 2015)

I speak French, and English perfectly.
And Spanish, Bajan, Haitian Kreyol, and Italian.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I used to speak both English and French more or less fluently but over time my French has fallen out of practice. It usually comes back if I listen in for long enough though.

I could definitely see it being correlated with NT's though...and NF's. Anyone with an intellectual bent who is open to experience, and has an interest in cultural stuff.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow, I feel small; you guys know like ten different languages (varying fluency, but still) and I can barely speak English properly. 

I know a good amount of Spanish, but I still have trouble changing out the endings.

Also, I know some Korean Hangul, but I mostly know pronunciation and that's pretty much it. 

I'm at the very beginning stages of French, and I'm typing in English, so that's a big hint. I don't I find myself wanting to learn languages, but it's not very easy when you don' have a way to use it often.

A problem I frequently encounter is pronunciation, because I mumble and stutter a lot.


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

Besides English, the other language I speak is Indonesian and only because that's my native language that I grew up with. I'm bad at learning languages and have no interest in it.


----------



## Pesimpy3 (Oct 20, 2013)

French most, but some Japanese, Mandarin, Esperanto, Italian and the list goes on and on. I epitomize the ENTP's flaky devotion.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 2, 2014)

My mother tongue is Finnish. I am interested in learning languages, mainly Germanic right now. I can do on varying levels English, Swedish, German and very little Italian.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

There were three girls (all cute) speaking Chinese in line in front of me when I ran over to the Rite Aid this morning.

What where they talking about? I wanna knoooooooooooooooow ...


----------



## notsosuperman (Oct 19, 2015)

I feel comparatively uneducated. My ex girlfriend (ENFP) spoke 5 languages of various fluency. I only speak English and Spanish. (At least they are two very common languages).


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i'm fluent in *******, hood and tard


----------

